# Sony 32 MP APS-C sensor



## ahsanford (Jun 26, 2018)

FYI:

https://photorumors.com/2018/06/26/new-sony-32mp-aps-c-imx342lqa-sensor-leaked-online-it-will-not-be-used-in-the-rumored-sony-a6700-camera/

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2018)

Seems like Sony is also slowing down with their camera releases.


----------

